# Son de youtube qui grésille



## Fausse-Patte (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques jours sur youtube, et uniquement youtube (la musique depuis la bibliothèque et les films n'en souffrent pas), le son grésille quelque soit le volume. Suffisamment pour ne pas pouvoir écouter une chanson entière par exemple.

Ce problème est présent aussi bien sur Firefox (que je viens de mettre à jour, c'est à dire la 12.0) que sur Chrome. A savoir que ce problème n'est pas présent sur toutes les vidéos que j'essaie de lancer, mais une bonne majorité.

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur


----------



## Gunslinger (7 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis ce matin, mais je n'ai aucune idée d'ou cela peut venir.


----------

